# First Report of 2021



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I wanted to get this data out to you as soon as I could as I haven't seen it talked about here:

Our regular reports will be posted to our website on Friday mornings but most of this data came to us very quickly between late afternoon and early morning this morning, and with the sudden change in weather, we were not planning on releasing a report until next week. 


LAKE MILTON SPILLWAY
-The fishing here has been REALLY GOOD the last few days, with jumbo perch and walleye as big as six pounds being caught.
-Yesterday, we heard from multiple sources that as many as 20-30 perch and 2-5 walleye PER ANGLER were being brought out in the late afternoon.
-Fish are being caught almost exclusively on Rapala Jigging Raps and VibEs.
-Perch are being caught on Sabiki rigs and Redworms
-Fishing here is dependent on water flow and can be crammed.
-Bring waders to give yourself some more options here.

MAHONING RIVER ALLIANCE
-Yesterday, we were very busy (when we weren't even open) and received a few reports of walleye being caught near the Alliance water works and from the stretch of 225 bridge up to the dam. Fishing was better upstream.
-Fishing here is much better early morning and late afternoon.
-One limit was reported and one other person had 3 fish.
-Fish were caught on 3" Twister Tails and swimbaits and 1/8 oz jigs.

GREENBOWER/ROCKHILL AREA
-Handful of perch with pike mixed in
-Perch being caught on red worms and nightcrawlers
-Pike being caught on inline spinners (Musky Mahem Micro Double Cowgirls/ 1/4 oz Rooster Tails)

Not as clean as our usual reports but we are super busy getting ready to open every day on Saturday so just wanted to get the info to you.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Been waiting for this, Thanks Tall Tales! I’ll be stopping by someday soon for lures and line.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks TALL TAILS for supplying us with the jigs and plastics to catch these Friday 3/12/21 we caught around 50 we let go some little ones and some of the big girls the biggest one we kept was a 12 3/4" Male


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Thanks TALL TAILS for supplying us with the jigs and plastics to catch these Friday 3/12/21 we caught around 50 we let go some little ones and some of the big girls the biggest one we kept was a 12 3/4" Male


not bad not bad MIke I didn't think you and Alex knew how to fish LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

are you going to sell bait out of the store or just in the Machine? Was in there and was out of nightcrawlers and was told only out of the machine not inside?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Upland said:


> not bad not bad MIke I didn't think you and Alex knew how to fish LOL


Maybe it was a good Alex wasn't with me haha


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Maybe it was a good Alex wasn't with me haha


next time tell Mel when your going and I'll tag along to show how it's done LOL


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Upland said:


> next time tell Mel when your going and I'll tag along to show how it's done LOL


Sounds good


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Upland said:


> are you going to sell bait out of the store or just in the Machine? Was in there and was out of nightcrawlers and was told only out of the machine not inside?


We are going to sell bait inside for sure (we hope this weekend-you can call ahead if you'd like to check). The price of all live bait in the machine is the same as inside with the exception of minnows (the cups and minerals are more expensive). Nightcrawlers have been very difficult to get over the last year and we expect the same to continue this year (not enough pickers to pick the worms in the worm farms as they are running on limited capacity). We should have crawlers back in stock Wednesday, early afternoon, but there are many weeks that we only get a fraction of what we order. Sorry about being out of stock, bait has been much harder to come by over the last 12 months and it seems to be getting worse still.


----------



## Jig n rap (Feb 5, 2021)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted to get this data out to you as soon as I could as I haven't seen it talked about here:
> 
> ...


We did ok last night 3 15


----------

